# All smoke woods provide the same flavor?



## cabin fever (Jun 8, 2010)

I was just doing a google search for bulk smoke woods and I came across the site http://www.cookinpellets.com that had the following to say about the various types of smoking woods.

"We have decided to offer only 1 type of pellet. It is our Perfect Mix. And occasionally we will have 100% Hickory.  We have done extensive testing with loads of different meat and types of pellets. We have talked with some of the biggest competition teams and restaurants that use pellets and they all agree that a good MIX is the answer! *The truth is that most anyone can't tell the difference between any pellet variety unless it is 100% Hickory or 100% Mesquite.*"

Is that true? Also, they claim to never use any oak as filler in their pellets, but isn't oak one of the more popular smoke woods next to hickory and pecan? Anyway, like I mentioned before, I only have experience with two different woods so any advice on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 8, 2010)

I can tell the difference between different fruit woods, oak, pecan, mesquite and hickory. I do think mixing woods together can create nice flavors and that is fine to create a pellet for that purpose.

As far as the average Joe being able to distinguish between different woods.. maybe their pellets add so little smoke flavor that no one can tell the difference. When I smoke meat, you can tell the difference. If you can't then I didn't add enough smoke flavor.. plain and simple.

Just my opinion of course


----------



## cabin fever (Jun 8, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I can tell the difference between different fruit woods, oak, pecan, mesquite and hickory. I do think mixing woods together can create nice flavors and that is fine to create a pellet for that purpose.
> 
> As far as the average Joe being able to distinguish between different woods.. *maybe their pellets add so little smoke flavor that no one can tell the difference*. When I smoke meat, you can tell the difference. If you can't then I didn't add enough smoke flavor.. plain and simple.
> 
> Just my opinion of course


I was thinking that very same thing.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 8, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I was just doing a google search for bulk smoke woods and I came across the site http://www.cookinpellets.com that had the following to say about the various types of smoking woods.
> 
> "We have decided to offer only 1 type of pellet. It is our Perfect Mix. And occasionally we will have 100% Hickory.  We have done extensive testing with loads of different meat and types of pellets. We have talked with some of the biggest competition teams and restaurants that use pellets and they all agree that a good MIX is the answer! *The truth is that most anyone can't tell the difference between any pellet variety unless it is 100% Hickory or 100% Mesquite.*"
> 
> Is that true? Also, they claim to never use any oak as filler in their pellets, but isn't oak one of the more popular smoke woods next to hickory and pecan? Anyway, like I mentioned before, I only have experience with two different woods so any advice on the subject would be appreciated.


If thats true I'm sure glad I don't own a pellet smoker because I can sure tell the difference using wood splits, chunks, and chips and so can most of the people that I smoke for


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2010)

I can smell a difference myself.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2010)

I use apple - cherry- pecan - hickory on a regular basis and can tell the difference for sure -


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

One whiff and I know which wood I'm burning, just from frequent usage.


----------



## venture (Jun 9, 2010)

Their statement must have been written by a very sly lawyer when they said, "*most anyone can't tell the difference between any pellet variety unless it is 100% Hickory or 100% Mesquite."*

*Who is "most anyone"??*

*Also, note they refer only to pellets.  I don't smoke with pellets so I know nothing about all the varieties of pellets.  I do know that when I am smoking with real wood, the wood I choose and how I use it can make a huge difference.*


----------



## mr mac (Jun 9, 2010)

If you can smell a difference then you can taste the difference.


----------



## controlfade (Jun 9, 2010)

I can totally tell a difference. The fruit woods all tend to be a more mild smoke but all have a distingushed taste.

Glad I never have used a pellet smoker as it would be in the garage next to that piece o crap electric one I own collecting dust and holding tools


----------



## cabin fever (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up for me fellas.


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know about pellets, but I know my husband smokes with a lot of different types of woods, and we can usually tell the difference from one smoke to the next.  Sometimes I even guess right!!!!  ("Hey...did you use pecan that time?")


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 17, 2010)

I can smell and taste the difference between hickory and pecan. thats all I ever use so thats all I have to compare. I need to get some apple to start using.


----------



## corn cob (Jun 17, 2010)

*The truth is that most anyone can't tell the difference between any pellet variety unless it is 100% Hickory or 100% Mesquite.*"

I read this to say/mean that "most anyone" can't tell the difference in the finished product...Except for pure Hickory, pure Mesquite, and maybe a couple of others, probably less than 5% of the population in blind taste test can tell what kind of wood was used to cook! ~~ Since some competition teams/judges can't tell (nor do they care) and restaurant patrons can't tell the difference (nor do they care) then why produce 14 (or whatever) different kinds of flavoring woods...A mix makes perfect business sense.......


----------

